# MY GUPPIES HAD BABIES



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Last week I bought some feeders for my Splip. he killed most of them, but some of the smaller ones survived. I noticed today like 3 really tiny babies in there. I dont think they were there before, like they were in the bag and I didnt notice... I think they had babies. it would be cool to have some nice little guppies int he tank for a little mroe action. When they get too big..... a nice little snack for the spilo.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool sh%^







hope they have more babies.free food is the best and atleast u would know where they came from


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

ya i'm trying to make a few of my feeders have babies so then i have more feeders but for free but i think they aren't interested with each other


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my suggestion if you want instant babies - buy pregnant guppys - there are always some in every LFS

also they can store sperm so you may find they get pregnant again even if you have no males


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

well how am I supposed to tell if the female is pregnant? I guess I will have to do some research. Plus LFS get mad when u try and pick and choose. U know.. I dont know about LFS that lets you pick and choose feeders. Outs is whatever is netted is what u get i. If oyu buy a money fish... then u get your pick.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cool free food....she have a fat belly if she pregnant


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah, not only a fat belly...a REALLY fat belly. it will be quite obvious when u see one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

It takes guppy fry* 5 weeks* to reach* 5 millimeters*

personal experience talking here.

your waaaaay better off trying to breed cons


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> well how am I supposed to tell if the female is pregnant? I guess I will have to do some research. Plus LFS get mad when u try and pick and choose. U know.. I dont know about LFS that lets you pick and choose feeders. Outs is whatever is netted is what u get i. If oyu buy a money fish... then u get your pick.


 to tell if it is pregnant just look at it, if it is really fat then it is most likely pregnant, also often they will have a dark area around their anal fin - this is the developing babies

and if yout LFS does not let you pick and choose the fish you want fron ANY tank - complain, complain, complain!!!!!

they will sell you ANYTHING you want - you have to ask and be stubbern though, if they say they won't then refuse to buy the ones you don't want and they will soon change their tune and get you the ones you hand pick








if they do make this difficult you must also buy a chinese algea eater which is the only one in a really crowded tank, ask for it also - then just watch and laugh at the stupid employee trying to catch one of the most difficult fish to catch in a large crowded tank - he will soon regret being an arse to you









It once took 15 mins for a LFS employee to catch one for me


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

get cons all the way they breed all the time and grow like weeds. so gets some pink or black cons and put them in a tank for a week and boom you got babies.


----------

